

Tutanota now allows 3-letter user names - Keyno
https://tutanota.com/blog/posts/release-notes-1-9-4

======
Keyno
Got mine. It's also on github:
[https://github.com/tutao/tutanota/](https://github.com/tutao/tutanota/)

A very promising gmail alternative I would say.

------
ryannevius
Interesting that the website of an encrypted mailbox solution is (according to
Chrome) using a "weak security configuration" (and, as a result, is showing
the infamous red padlock in Chrome).

------
simi_
So does Lavaboom (PGP encrypted email, still in closed beta). You can reserve
a username here:
[https://mail.lavaboom.com/secure](https://mail.lavaboom.com/secure)

